# Swimm'n the Jig



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

Since it was gonna be on the warm side today I decided to go fishing instead of bowhunting so off to the pond to see if I could find some takers. I was throwing a bluegill colored 3/8 oz Strike King swimming jig and I found some takers including a 20.50 inch Beauty and several other quality bass


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice! I just can't seem to get a swim jig to work for me... I love a chatterbait or spinnerbait, but I just can't get a swim jig bite going.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree With you Bad Bud, ive tried and triedbut can never seem to find or figure that biteout.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

This year has been the first year they have worked for me. Nothing that big yet, but they definitely have a role when you need a subtle horizontal presentation. Nice catch!


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

I also let it hit the bottom and jig it like a regular jig


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I love to swim jigs and its been one of my top producing techniques the past few years. The bite on a swim jig is very hard to detect because the fish like to track it amd overtake it from behind. Youll often not feel a bite, your line will simply go slack. I started using a much more sensitive rod for swimjigs after a year of subpar fishing and after one day on the water with it i realized i must have missed a ton of strikes. Once you get the hang of how the bite feels itll become second nature. I have a feeling you guys are getting bit but dont know - based on past experiences with friends who were having bad results while i was having a good day with the same bait the only explanation was they were not detecting the bite


----------



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

Agree with kapposgd, I think you have to have a good setup to run a swim jig. Watch the gear ratio of your reels as well. You can easily fish them too fast. I sat in a seminar listening to a pro and he couldnt stress enough how slow to fish them.
I am pretty sure you are going to pick some up with a normal retrieve bu try to slow down.
I always get excited while fishing so I catch myself reeling real fast. I went to a 6.4:1 and noticed a big difference.
I couldnt force myself to slow down with anything higher geared.
Good Luck


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I like a Scrounger with a Zoom Fat Albert grub trailer. Just throw in front of the grass beds and reel just fast enough to make a wake. Hang on...


----------

